# Kindle won't turn on or off



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Last night the battery in my K3 ran down. This morning it's still in sleep mode, and I can't turn it on or off. I've plugged it in to recharge it, but there's no light indicating that it's charging.

Any thoughts?


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Okay, I just did the hold-the-switch-for-20-seconds thing, and it came back on. I'm charging it and I have the yellow light.

When it first came back on there were no books listed, and that kind of bummed me out. But it quickly refreshed and all my stuff seems to be there. 

I sure hope that's the end of that. I've been so lucky with my K3 this far...


----------



## sebrenab (Feb 4, 2011)

I have the same problem. I was able to restart it last night but then this morning it was stuck on a page and I couldn't get it to work. Then it finally went to sleep so now the critical battery screen is up and even after charging it 2 or 3 hours it won't turn on at all but keeps going back to the critical battery face. It also won't restart with a hard reboot-although earlier it did but went pretty quickly to critical battery again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Generally the first step is to do the restart. . . .and remember to put the wireless on so it will properly show your archived items and sort order.  For the K3, it should NOT be plugged in when you do the restart.

If that doesn't work:  www.amazon.com/kindlesupport.

Good luck!


----------

